# best powder for .32 cal long rifle?



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Been reading a lot about shooting the .32 cal long rifle. Aparrently the small bore and long barrel lead to problems with fouling and ramrod breakage. I am pretty sure Buckhorn does not make a powder for sidelock #11 cap ignition. Any idea regarding best powder alternative? Sounds like TC bore butter is best lube. Also any source for .32 maxie ball or other .32 conical?


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Use a moderate charge of 3F Goex black powder and wipe between shots with a damp patch and you shouldn't have problems with fouling. You may find that you can shoot several shots between barrel wipes.
I like Ox-Yoke Wonder Lube 1000 for my round ball patches. I understand that Bore Butter is a similar non-petroleum product.
Buffalo Bullet Company made a 32 caliber, 70 grain ball-et. Dixie Gun Works lists them in their on-line catalog. This is as close to a 32 caliber muzzleloading conical as I've seen. 
Jedidiah Starr Trading Company in Farmington http://www.jedediah-starr.com/INDEX.HTM sells 32 caliber muzzleloading rifles. They may be able to help you find 32 caliber conicals.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

polar bear said:


> Also any source for .32 maxie ball or other .32 conical?


Look here.

-na


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

In my 32 cal T-C Cherokee I shoot 30 gr 3F (Goex) with a T-C Maxi ball (cast my own). How well elongated bullets work is somewhat dependant on the rifling's rate of twist.


----------



## digdoghog (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been shooting the .32 pedersoli for a couple of years now. I shoot 20grains of 777 and haven't had any issues with fouling. Five shots and then a wet patch is my normal routine. Can shoot some pretty good groups at 25 yrds with that load. I shoot round ball but have also had good groupings with maxi-ball I picked up at track of the wolf. Haven't had any problems with breaking ramrod but beware of fiberglass rods, picked too many glass slivers from my hands over the years. As far as patch lube I've always used pre-lubed patches. 
Try and get to one of the Michigan Muzzleloading Association shoots, you'll have a good time and learn a lot from all of the different shooters. Here's the link http://www.msmla.org/2010%20MSMLA%20SHOOT%20SCHEDULE.pdf


----------

